# Legal Tint Question... Long...



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello,
I read the previous threads regarding this question but I just wanted to make sure I totally understood the law before I request a hearing for this ticket.

On 7/27/09 I was driving to work around 8:30am in my 2007 Mazdaspeed 6. I Had my front windows down and my back windows up waiting at a light next to an officer. When the light turned green, the officer cut off the individual behind me and followed me for a quarter of a mile then pulled me over. He approached my vehicle and told me my rear windows were dark and he wanted me to put up my front windows so that he may text them. I proceeded to put my front windows up and they passed the test. He then told me to put down my rear windows and they failed the test. He told me it was illegal to have any vehicle on my car below 35% and asked me why I had it that dark. I presented him with the receipt for my window tint and my registration that was successfully passed after the date of the window tint. He then proceed to blame the individuals that installed the tint and told me that it was their fault and not mine that they allowed this tint to be installed so dark.

He then went back to his vehicle, came back very shortly and said "I have a 0% tolerance policy on window tinting and I have to take it up with the company that installed it".

Here is my dilehma... I was told by a "few" cop friends that it was "OK" to tint the back windows & rear window due to my child having a rear facing car seat and and not wanting the sun in his face, AS LONG as my front windows were legal. I was told that as long as the cop can see my face through the front window and my passanger through the passanger window through the side mirrors I should be passed and not bothered. However, I ran into this one cop who I feel just wanted to write a ticket at the time.

I've never beent cited for window tint and I have had this tint on for over 5 months and driving through many cities and on many highways and have never been bothered.

Any advice?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here we go again


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You had me at "I was driving to work around 8:30am in my 2007 Mazdaspeed 6"


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

jtod84 said:


> Any advice?


Yeah, scrape off the tint...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

1) Go back and return your GED........
2) Your "cop buddies" are as stupid as you.

In all honesty, I was going to give you a serious reply until I got a migraine and upset stomache from reading your post.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Chapter 90: Section 9D. Windshields and windows obscured by nontransparent materials 


Section 9D. No person shall operate any motor vehicle upon any public way or upon any way to which the public shall have the right of access with any of the following affixed thereto: 
(1) a sign, poster or sticker on the front windshield, the side windows immediately adjacent to the operator’s seat and the front passenger seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator’s seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window in such a manner so as to obstruct, impede or distort the vision of the operator. 
(2) nontransparent or sunscreen material, window application, reflective film or nonreflective film used in any way to cover or treat the front windshield, the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator’s seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator’s seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window, so as to make such windshield and said window glass areas in any way nontransparent or obscured from either the interior or exterior thereof. 
This section shall not apply to: 
(1) motor vehicles manufactured with windshields and window glass areas equipped in accordance with specifications of 49 Code of Federal Regulations 571.205 as authorized by 15 USC 1407. 
(2) the use of draperies, louvers, or other special window treatments, except those specifically designated in this section, on the rear window, or a side window to the rear of the driver if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(3) federal, state and local law enforcement agencies, watch guard or patrol agencies licensed under the provisions of section twenty-five of chapter one hundred and forty-seven and college, university and hospital police agencies appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two C utilizing K-9 teams in a motor vehicle while in the regular performance of their duties provided said motor vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(4) the use of nontransparent or sunscreen material or window application which has a total visible light reflectance of not more than thirty-five per cent or a visible light transmittance of not less than thirty-five per cent on the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator’s seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator’s seat and the front passenger seat or on the rear window if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(5) the use of any transparent material limited to the uppermost 6″ along the top of the windshield, provided such strip does not encroach upon the driver’s direct forward viewing area as more particularly described and defined in applicable Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards. 
(6) a vehicle registered in another state, territory or another country or province. 
(7) the use of nontransparent or sunscreen material, window application, reflective film or nonreflective film used in any way to cover or treat the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator’s seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window so as to make such window glass areas in any way nontransparent or obscured from either the interior or exterior thereof of a private passenger motor vehicle registered under the provisions of this chapter for public livery and hired for that purpose for any period of time which exclusion shall not include a taxicab. 
(8) special window treatment or application determined necessary by a licensed physician, for the protection of the owner or operator of a private passenger motor vehicle who is determined to be light or photosensitive. Applications for such exemption based upon such medical reason or reasons shall be made in writing to the medical advisory board established under section eight C. All applications must be supported by a written attestation of a physician licensed to practice in this commonwealth of the necessity thereof. Upon granting of such exemption by the board, the registrar shall issue a sufficiently noticeable sticker to the applicant which shall be affixed to the side window immediately adjacent to the operator. The registrar shall keep a record of all such exemption stickers so issued. 
The registrar shall, in accordance with the provisions of section thirty-one, establish rules and regulations to provide standards to measure the aforementioned percentage of reflectance and transmittance of light, and shall provide for testing of any motor vehicle glazing alleged to be in violation of this section. A statement from the registrar attesting that such glazing treated or covered with nontransparent or sunscreen material window application or reflective film is in compliance with the provisions of this section shall be prima facie evidence of such compliance in any prosecution thereof. 
No person shall manufacture, sell, offer for sale or trade, equip or operate a motor vehicle in the commonwealth in violation of the provisions of this section; provided, however, that nothing in this section shall be construed to prohibit the manufacture or sale of reflective or nonreflective film in the commonwealth. 
Violations of any provisions of this section shall be punishable by a fine of not more than two hundred and fifty dollars. Upon a third or subsequent conviction of a violation of the provisions of this section, the registrar shall suspend the operator’s license of a person so convicted for a period not to exceed ninety days. 


Your shit out of luck. Just hope the Clerk is having a good day. 

My issue is even after recieving the citiation you did not correct it. Was that becuase you appealed the ticket and figured it was not a violation until the court says so? So if you receive a speeding ticket, it is okay to keep speeding until your court date. hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

*@Trifecta*
I am awaiting the appeal date. The company is also going to charge me $100 to remove the tint per window, so I wanted to make sure 100% before I committed to the removal and re-installation of legal percentage tint. 
$200 = Removal of old tint
$120 = Installation of new tint​Thanks for the response though.

*@sniper*
I would watch how you talk to people you know nothing about seeing as I take in nearly double what my fellow cop friends make annually. To judge someone and make an arrogant GED comment when I more than likely have more years of college under my belt then yourself, is silly.

*@everyone-else*
To all that actually responded in a constructive way. It looks like the only way to avoid this is to remove the tint on the back to windows and legalize them correct?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

jtod84 said:


> *@Trifecta*
> I am awaiting the appeal date. The company is also going to charge me $100 to remove the tint per window, so I wanted to make sure 100% before I committed to the removal and re-installation of legal percentage tint.
> $200 = Removal of old tint
> $120 = Installation of new tint​Thanks for the response though.
> ...


or it would have been only $120 if you did your research and purchased the correct tint.

By the way Newbie, don't open Pandora's Box the recourse is not going to be pleasant


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

jtod84 said:


> *@Trifecta*
> I am awaiting the appeal date. The company is also going to charge me $100 to remove the tint per window, so I wanted to make sure 100% before I committed to the removal and re-installation of legal percentage tint.
> $200 = Removal of old tint
> $120 = Installation of new tint​Thanks for the response though.
> ...


Another ASSHOLE NOOB Bites The Dust


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

jtod84 said:


> ....................He then told me to put down my rear windows and they failed the test. He *told me it was illegal to have any vehicle on my car *below 35% Any advice?


I really dont understand this part of your question. Maybe it is because I dont make enough:flipoff:


----------

